# Season Dates set?!



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

facts...

DELTA is the most listened too org in the US for waterfowl harvest regs....

CWAC in MI has a very strong voice....

the dates will be set based on the most sound data available...

USFWS is a lobby group that tries to make all happy... bird watchers and hunters are all treated equal.... sorta... money speaks...

like it or not the dates will be set and that is the end of the story...

so.. who bought new dekes..


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about the sunday start thing. they had posted tentive dates on the dnr site last year saying they were starting on sunday. way before the feds made up there mind. needless to say we were setting a feild saturday am like every other year. i do hope they go late start this year though. maybe if h2ofowl populations stay about the same they could at least do an every other year early late kinda thing! it seams every one gets into a east side west side debate this time of year and it seams like a fair answer? what do you guys think. i know i like it later in the year myself. but the long and the short of it is i CANT WAIT TIL DUCK SEASON!!!! later guys -quack:chillin:


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i did. i bought some (6) drake goldeneyes--ghg (6) drake bufleheads--ghg 2 dozen bluebills--ghg and i built my own layout tub named the BISMARK. now i have for a first year layout 6 dozen bluebills 5 dozen of which have been hand painted into drakes, 8 cans in the paint process as i write this and four reds plus the 6 reds i already have.
now for this SUNDAY opener insanity!!!! that would just devastate michigan even more than it is. in 40 years of duck hunting i have never heard anything that *****STUPID*****! SEPTEMBER 29TH OR OCTOBER 6TH is much more likely, the feds will make it happen!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

A sunday opener does not even compare to the stupidity of Minnesotas where their season does not start (what ever day it might be) until 12pm that day. Yup, no shooting until noon.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

I Guess They Call It A Shotgun Start????????


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Long Spurs said:


> Heard we are only getting one bluebill as a recomnention going into the CWAC meeting!!!! Worries me as, a layout shooter!


I have not heard this yet, but I tell you what. If they do that, they damn well better be putting pressure on Canada to restrict their limit on Greater and Lesser Scaup!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

soggybtmboys said:


> I have not heard this yet, but I tell you what. If they do that, they damn well better be putting pressure on Canada to restrict their limit on Greater and Lesser Scaup!


ahmen....seriously, i lay out hunt alot, and no or one blue bill would really suck, but they blue bills are in trouble, this is the first year in many that theres been a posititve population increase...so i agree with the above poster full heartadly,...i dont mind them trying to help a duck, but i do mind half logic.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

According to DU, the breeding population is up 14% and the nesting success in the one test site was slightly above average with conditions favorable for continued brood survival. The breeding numbers are as follows(quoted in millions):
Gadwall - 3.3
Widgeon - 2.8
GW teal - 2.9
Shoveler - 4.5
Redhead - 1.0
Scaup - 3.4

The numbers point to a 60 day season with a 6 duck limit. Now if they allow you to take 6 of any of the above listed species, except 2 redheads, the bluebill should be able to withstand the 06 bag limit of 2 .


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Dead Bird said:


> so.. who bought new dekes..


Just happened on some mallards with a new bag at a garage sale the other day...couldn't pass it up...a few of mine got battle wounds last season:evil:

The season will be whatever they will be,but I'm hoping for a little later than what they are posting right now...I hate warm weather hunting....give me rain,wind,snow and ice:coolgleam


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone heard what went on this past weekend at the Flyway meeting ?????


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

wavie said:


> A sunday opener does not even compare to the stupidity of Minnesotas where their season does not start (what ever day it might be) until 12pm that day. Yup, no shooting until noon.


 
When I started hunting ducks in Michigan the opener didn't start until 10:00 AM. 

Where on earth are they coming up with a Sunday opener anyway? Good grief, just leave well enough alone and keep the openers on Saturday......


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The season will open on a saturday, relax


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Why is it that the opener has to be on a Saturday? why not set a date and whatever day it is, so be it? Hey, we do it with deer seaon. I ask this becasue some of the argument in the past against having each zone open a different date was that they said it was too crowed?(if you can believe that) so why not just open on dates NOT saturdays then? If you can't get the day off work, then oh well thats life.


----------



## doubleshot (Sep 21, 2004)

duckman#1 said:


> Why is it that the opener has to be on a Saturday? why not set a date and whatever day it is, so be it? Hey, we do it with deer seaon. I ask this becasue some of the argument in the past against having each zone open a different date was that they said it was too crowed?(if you can believe that) so why not just open on dates NOT saturdays then? If you can't get the day off work, then oh well thats life.


Because sat. duck opener is as much tradition anymore as is Nov 15 being the opener.. Same principle i suppose


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> Why is it that the opener has to be on a Saturday? why not set a date and whatever day it is, so be it? Hey, we do it with deer seaon. I ask this becasue some of the argument in the past against having each zone open a different date was that they said it was too crowed?(if you can believe that) so why not just open on dates NOT saturdays then? If you can't get the day off work, then oh well thats life.


 
I couldn't agree with you more! Everybody's always so concerned that the birds get pressured too much and educated. Yet, they're not willing to actually use the obvious solution...


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I hunt MN opener every year, last sat in Sept, and it's 9am-4pm shooting hours opening day, then sunrize till 4pm for the first 2 weeks of the season, I can't say much bad about it when I get to sleep in and shoot a limit by 11am opening day. I really don't care when the opener is as long as it opens.



wavie said:


> A sunday opener does not even compare to the stupidity of Minnesotas where their season does not start (what ever day it might be) until 12pm that day. Yup, no shooting until noon.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Heres one for ya all. Lets have a FORTH ZONE!!! Sence here in S.E. Mich. 
8 mile road (The start of the hood ) runs clear across the state and is called Base line on the west side. This could be the div. line between the
3rd & 4th zone. Then thoses of us who like to hunt in areas below this line wont be getting bent over by blue bird days with a hunt thats over by 
8:00am. And a season that ends before the flights have come down.
I'd rather loose a few days of season to freeze up, and see the flights as to the season end and two weeks later heres the flights like we have now. (The Feds wont go for this.) I know, but they'll never keep me from dreamin.... 
#2 closes the season for firearms Deer season like Ohio does.
NOW IF YOU REALLY WANT TO GET P.Oed. :yikes: JUST GO TO TWO OR THREE STRIGHT (PUPPET SHOWS) CWAC MEETINGS--- The DNR/NRC does as they see unfit. After thay crack up at the bitcin and infighting.:rant:


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Sounds like someone should video record the meeting and post it on youtube then we all can see exactly what is proposed and why :evil:

Since you brought up the meeting, is it open to the public or not? I know that the public isn't allowed to speak out at them, but can the public have a seat and watch? If I understand it correctly, this group (CWAC) is suppose to represent the opnions of the majority of the waterfowl hunters in Michigan correct? NOT the opinion of Delta, MDHA, DU, ect? If so, how do they get the opinion of the majority of hunters then? (majority of hunters don't belong to clubs)
I have never been surveyed at a MDHA meeting and I've never been survey at a DU gathering so I'm just wondering how they (CWAC)gather the info?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday I dont give a damn. I will be out there no matter what. even though it is nice to have the opener on a saturday. 

That zone 4 idea is not a bad idea. The last couple seasons have been slow down here becuase by the time the flight birds show up the season has ended.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

everlast1 said:


> The season will open on a saturday, relax


:lol:


----------

